# Poppy.....my big boy



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of pictures I snapped of Poppy today. He'll be three months old in another week. He's really turned into a pretty boy and YES, HE's a HE!! Scooter gives him a bit of a hard time, but I'm going to put them in the big loft for the winter so they'll have plenty of room. After that.......I don't know. I don't expect Poppy will be welcomed back to the small loft next year. 



















Here's a short video. Think he's all boy?????  I've seen him trying to court his Momma........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPgQ3IDrqcM


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Renee.............Poppy has sure grown up beautifully. He looks so much like his mommy Dorey. Yup........he is all boy.........Scooter will not be putting up with him much longer. lol

Regards,
Louise


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

I just love his little beak so much!!!
He is sooooo cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He really is coming into his own, what a gorgeous hunk! 

They sure do grow up fast.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A HANDSOME "CUTIE" POPPY TURNED OUT TO BE, Renee!!

Mr. Squeaks sends WING GREETINGS...May he long thrive and prosper! 

We will look forward to a "mate!"  

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, he is lovely! I love the shape of his head.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks all boy to me! (And acts it!) He looks so much like the babies that Bernadette and Buddy have had. The exact same rounded head and little beak. Is he half Sat too? He's a doll.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Looks all boy to me! (And acts it!) He looks so much like the babies that Bernadette and Buddy have had. The exact same rounded head and little beak. *Is he half Sat too?* He's a doll.


Yep.....1/2 Sat,, 1/2 Homer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very handsome "oops baby"....I like the his build....very cute...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

He is so precious Renee! Don't let him see that though - just tell him he's very handsome  Love the video too!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep.....1/2 Sat,, 1/2 Homer.


That's what these are. I think Toto is likely theirs too, but I never knew for sure. Here's a pic of the two latest ones, they're about four months old now and just so adorable:


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful bird. May I ask why the link goes to Youtube with Netherlands language? You are not from Netherlands, would you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Poppy .. you are one HANDSOME DUDE! Many thanks to your human Mom for the pics!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Beautiful bird. May I ask why the link goes to Youtube with Netherlands language? You are not from Netherlands, would you?


LOL.......no, I'm a southern gal!!
I watched another video that someone posted and it took me to a Netherlands language video. It took me while to figure out how to get back to english. I just fixed the link.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I can't believe this is poppy, he looks so beautiful, very soon Renee is going to be a grandma.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ivor said:


> I can't believe this is poppy, he looks so beautiful, very soon Renee is going to be a grandma.


OH NO!! You want my husband to kick me out to the loft with the birds??? Actually, I'm thinking about finding a home for Poppy so that he CAN be a real pigeon, have a mate and raise babies. Haven't made a decision on that yet though.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a handsome guy! I wish I could watch the video, but I have "dial up"  No video's for me


----------

